# 03 f350 front hub



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

how much of a pain in the ass are the hud wheel bearnings assemblies to change never done one on a newer truck it has 154000 orig miles 9 foot blade its whole life and never needed them till now done tons on my 97 down trucks they are a piece of cake! thanks for the help


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Easy. I dropped it off at the dealer and picked it up that night.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

very ez did mine in 10 min 250 warn hubs


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

not the locking hubs the whole hub bearning assembly


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

unit bearing assembly he is talking about. basically you have to strip the outer axle. remove wheel, brakes, and outer hub. then unbolt unit bearing and reassemble. not sure if you have to remove the axle or not, because i have not had to do one yet. i looked into it a few years ago when i got the 2000 and 2002 trucks.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Removal

All vehicles

Remove the wheel and tire assembly. For additional information, refer to Section 204-04 . 
NOTE: Caliper is removed for clarity.

Position aside the front disc brake caliper and anchor plate (2B292). 
Remove the two front disc brake caliper anchor plate bolts. 
Remove the front disc brake caliper anchor plate and position aside.

NOTE: Carry out this step for F-250 and F-350 4x4 SRW vehicles.

Remove the rotor.

NOTE: Carry out this step for DRW vehicles.

NOTE: If excessive force must be used during brake rotor removal, the brake rotors should be checked for lateral runout prior to installation. For additional information, refer to Section 206-00 .

Remove the eight hub extender nuts, the hub plate and the rotor. 
Remove the eight hub plate nuts. 
Remove the hub plate. 
Remove the rotor.

Remove the hub lock. 
Remove the retainer ring. 
Pull outward and remove the hub lock.

Remove the axle shaft thrust washers. 
Remove the snap ring. 
Remove the three thrust washers.

Vehicles equipped with ABS

CAUTION: Do not remove the ABS sensor from the bearing.

Disconnect the ABS wheel sensor harness. 
Disconnect the connector. 
Disconnect the harness routing clips.

All vehicles

NOTE: The wheel hub and bearing is a slip fit design and should not require a puller to remove it.

Remove the wheel hub and bearing. 
Remove the four lock nuts. 
Remove the wheel hub and bearing.

If necessary, remove the brake disc shield.

Vehicles with ABS

If necessary, remove the bolt and the ABS sensor.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

more pics.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the puller and the factory service DVD if you think you need it.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Make sure youve got a good air hammer to get those out...


----------



## Mnpowerstroke99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Buy new mounting studs [4 of them] they are less than $20 at the dealer and way easier than taking the old ones out and reusing them[they need to be heated up to remove them].Otherwise its really easy to do.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

97's are a lot easier than an 03' IMO, I don't know why they had to screw w/ a good design. The big snap ring on the hub can be a real pita, to get seated correctly...make sure both surfaces are very clean before reinstall, or you could lose a hub on the freeway. 

You may want to go ahead and do the u joints while you've got it apart. If your not in a big hurry and want to save some cash...I did mine w/o wrecking the seals, by cutting out the joints w/ a whiz wheel right on the truck. The seals still looked new and for what they cost, I had no problem taking the ones I bought back to the parts store. If you need the seal tool, but can't find one...hit the hardware store for a 1"x6" black pipe nipple w/ a 1" cap and put a 4" round wall mount on the other end..it works for about $6-8 in hardware.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

With that many miles the ball joints are do for replacement too.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

They are a pain in the a.. according to the garage I use when they did mine


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

They are the easiest bearing I've ever changed. Both done in under 2 hours.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks guys gona try to do them next weekend


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

anyone ever bye the hubs that are on ebay for 80$ seams to good to be true when my parts guy said they were 220


----------



## Mnpowerstroke99 (Feb 12, 2010)

When the one on the passenger side went out, I checked around different auto stores for a new one and ended up geting one at the dealer for $502 . My 99' truck has the 10mm hubs not the newer 13mm hubs.I later found out I could of used the 13mm hubs [cheaper]if I changed the rotors over to the newer ones .I checked on ebay before I bought the new one and nobody had one for my truck at that time,I kept looking on ebay and about 2 weeks later someone had a brand new factory oem one on there and I won it for $67 shipped.


----------

